# Hard Bottom off of Dauphin Island



## waterman13 (Mar 7, 2011)

I used to dive off of Panama City a lot but recently have moved to Mobile. Just this year I've started to dive off of Dauphin Island. 

I'm a complete newbie when it comes to places to dive here and have already dove all the big public spots. 

My question is - is there any of the limestone "swiss cheese" hard bottom off of Dauphin Island like their is out of Panama City?

Any advice on finding it around here? I know in Panama City, about all of it is to the west of the inlet.

If anyone would like to trade some hard bottom spots near Dauphin Island for Hard Bottom off Panama City I would be glad to trade! Let me know! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm from Panama City as well. How is the vis here in Mobile off DI? What depths are you diving, what kind of spots and have you seen any grouper or lobster?

I grew up diving off Bradenton FL where you could go 30 miles out and still be in 90' which was nice and you talk about GREAT bottom. Ledges out there could be 6' tall and run for hundreds of yards. Most of the diving I did in PC was off of artificial bottom, wrecks, pyramids, bridge spans etc. Did go west when we wanted to get some shovel nose though and have more bottom time.

Really miss diving, especially when we used to hit the keys every year for a week for opening of lobster season. We used to get 400 back in a day over a week. Once we started only getting about 100 we decided to hang it up.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

the largest limestone area to dive would be the trysler grounds.Tryslers can be some great diving, mostly 120' +. I have spent alot of time in this area diving and do well just by motoring around and watching the bottom machine finding the sweet spots.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

+ 1


----------

